# Pull the plug



## bugchunker (Dec 23, 2013)

I pull the plug on work today. Work was just taking too much of my fishing time. Know I can fish when ever I want to, without worrying about what the other boss says. Still have to listen to number one Boss(wife). Heading to the hill country to fish the lakes and rivers once the flooding is over. :walkingsm Will be based in Llano. So if any of you fly fisherman want to hookup for a day on the river let me know. I should be available.


----------



## caddis (Jan 22, 2012)

Good for you, at 61 I think you deserve it!


----------



## 8weight (Mar 24, 2016)

Congrats! I'm very jealous.


----------



## blacksheep76 (Apr 22, 2010)

Congrats Bugchunker. Enjoy yourself


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

My retirement plan may be death.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Congrats bugchunker! Enjoy retirement and some Inman's BBQ in Llano


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Stuart said:


> My retirement plan may be death.


 Mine is going on one too many fly fishing trips and being bludgeoned to death with my 12 weight by my wife!


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Worm Drowner said:


> Mine is going on one too many fly fishing trips and being bludgeoned to death with my 12 weight by my wife!


 I like it.


----------



## RogerTherk (Aug 24, 2011)

Have fun brother


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Work is over rated and so are wives. One will work you to death and the other will work you to death and outlive you.


----------

